# Just might see some snow this Christmas



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Weather forecasters are calling for 2-4" in our neck of the woods. Supposedly, winds will pick-up (as high as 50 mph), some rain showers here and there, and then snow late Sat. / Sunday. 

The new mini-bike has full-synth. oil in it, and I have two gallons of gas standing by. :smt111


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

lol, forecast for here tomorrow is 72, sunny, Christmas day, 75, sunny. Golf tomorrow with a cart, Sunday walking. Beats snow shoveling. Been there, did that for 57 years, don't miss it at all. I'll take sunglasses and shorts any day.:smt039


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

In case you run out of gas, make sure you have lots of beans on hand to make more. :anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Drive carefully, and don't put your foot down in a turn.
Ever seen a compound fracture of a femur? Try to avoid that.

We are being told, day after day, that our weather will be in the 40s, with rain.
Instead, it keeps on snowing.
It doesn't stick, but it certainly looks pretty for an hour or two.

There's something magical about having huge, wet snowflakes falling into your hair, as you go out to get the mail.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

You appear to be snowless............
United States Doppler Weather Radar Map - AccuWeather.com


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> You appear to be snowless............
> United States Doppler Weather Radar Map - AccuWeather.com


We are...right now, right here, atop a saddle-ridge on the eastern edge of Crow Valley.
But this morning we awoke to a winter wonderland with, as I previously remarked, big, wet, sloppy flakes of snow falling in wholesale quantities.
There still is snow upon our mountains: Turtleback, across the valley from us; and Mount Constitution on the other side of the East Sound. The cutoff might be at about 600 feet of elevation, more or less.
The village of Eastsound, just a couple of yards above sea level, got only rain, all day long.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My mommy said I could not use that bad 4 letter word that begins with S and ends with W!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Weather forecasters are calling for 2-4" in our neck of the woods. Supposedly, winds will pick-up (as high as 50 mph), some rain showers here and there, and then snow late Sat. / Sunday.
> 
> The new mini-bike has full-synth. oil in it, and I have two gallons of gas standing by. :smt111


mini bike ? I missed that post , alright
:smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Drive carefully, and don't put your foot down in a turn.
> Ever seen a compound fracture of a femur? Try to avoid that.
> 
> We are being told, day after day, that our weather will be in the 40s, with rain.
> ...


stand out there for awhile, collect those snowflakes , a decent accumulation on top of your hair will match your beard.

:smt114:smt114:smt114:smt114 Merry Christmas


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Democratics are having a pity party,, for real .

Putin finally comments " that democrats should take their loss with DIGNITY "


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> lol, forecast for here tomorrow is 72, sunny, Christmas day, 75, sunny. Golf tomorrow with a cart, Sunday walking. Beats snow shoveling. Been there, did that for 57 years, don't miss it at all. I'll take sunglasses and shorts any day.:smt039


Oh, you're killing me. I long for such weather in the early winter... and all of winter, for that matter. Some day, some day, we'll make our way to South Carolina permanently. With my Southern roots and my Southern mindset, I'm a perfect fit.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> There's something magical about having huge, wet snowflakes falling into your hair, as you go out to get the mail.


It's more magical to still have enough hair left for the snow to get into.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

BackyardCowboy said:


> It's more magical to still have enough hair left for the snow to get into.


no head hair over here except the sides, don't like the side hair only SO I'll shave my head hair from time to time, most of the time, lol ,but I do have good hair growing out of my EARS.

My my head looks like a Doppler radar system but smooth. I tried running a tv cable cord , I taped it to my head, but the television picture was a little to fuzzy with shadow.
:smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmmm......no snow yet. Just some winds and light rain showers. 

In regards to hair, I'm still doing okay. Getting a little thin on top, but far from being bald. 

Ear and nose hairs seem to be increasing as I get older. :smt086

Oh yeah......and my back. Did I mention my back? :watching:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Hmmm......no snow yet. Just some winds and light rain showers.
> 
> In regards to hair, I'm still doing okay. Getting a little thin on top, but far from being bald.
> 
> ...


:anim_lol:
My eye glass collection is getting bigger then my gun collection,lol


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

We had a nice base of 8-10 inches last week and now I'm watching that melt away. I hate it when the temp wanders around 30. Let it get cold and stay there. White Christmas? Maybe.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Oh, you're killing me. I long for such weather in the early winter... and all of winter, for that matter. Some day, some day, we'll make our way to South Carolina permanently. With my Southern roots and my Southern mindset, I'm a perfect fit.


Retired two weeks ago and been in Savannah pretty much since then, as wife is still working. We went and played 18 holes today at a par 3 course, picked up some food items at Kroger on the way home, and are sitting on the front porch enjoying the sun ( with some bloody Mary's and gin and tonics). Can't beat it, especially having spent so many years in gloomy upstate NY.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> Retired two weeks ago and been in Savannah pretty much since then, as wife is still working. We went and played 18 holes today at a par 3 course, picked up some food items at Kroger on the way home, and are sitting on the front porch enjoying the sun ( with some bloody Mary's and gin and tonics). Can't beat it, especially having spent so many years in gloomy upstate NY.


congrats on your retirement, HEALTH N HAPPINESS


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Colorado low headed our way. Should be here on Christmas day and Boxing day - 4 or 5 inches. I should have wished for a snow-blower but instead I am wishing for a CZ Shadow 2.
Keep safe and healthy everyone. All the best.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Did someone mention snow? 

Oh heck yeah, we're getting it now. Been coming down real good for a couple of hours. If it continues like it is, it's gonna be quite a bit by tomorrow.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Did someone mention snow?
> 
> Oh heck yeah, we're getting it now. Been coming down real good for a couple of hours. If it continues like it is, it's gonna be quite a bit by tomorrow.


My *envy* knows no bounds!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My *envy* knows no bounds!


There's been Christmas's in the past where it was nice enough to go for a m/c ride on Christmas day. I did that when it was possible. But, Christmas just deserves some snow every now and then.

I'm good with it snowing.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't think I made mention of them, but my wife and I have a pair of Yamaha BW 200's. Hers is a 1985 and mine is a1986. We've had them for years. Great trail bikes. They'll climb over most anything you put in their path. As much fun as they are in the dirt, you can multiply that 10X in the snow.

They are built like a tank. 200cc, 5-speed transmission, and low pressure tires. Chain drive via a jack-shaft with infinite gearing. Top speed the way ours are geared now, is only about 40 mph. But, they will climb anything.

I found a You-Tube video on them.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> congrats on your retirement, HEALTH N HAPPINESS


thanks. plan on enjoying every minute of it. Hope everyone else on this site gets there with time to enjoy also.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Did someone mention snow?
> 
> Oh heck yeah, we're getting it now. Been coming down real good for a couple of hours. If it continues like it is, it's gonna be quite a bit by tomorrow.


t

finally get to use that Arizona snowblower thats been sitting around . Or you can pull out that bin-ford 2000 you seen on tool time, Tim Taylor,,,, more power


----------

